# which eng oil



## altima2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

what are you guys using on the newest generation?


----------



## altima2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

nobody changes there own oil?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, most of us change our own motor oil. Here's the motor oil spec out of the FSM:

Genuine NISSAN engine
oil or equivalent
Engine oil with API Certification Mark 
Viscosity SAE 0W-20 
• For additional information, see “Engine 
Oil Recommendation”.
• As an alternative to this recommended 
oil, SAE 5W-30 conventional petroleum 
based oil may be used and meet all 
specifications and requirements neces-
sary to maintain the New Vehicle Limit-
ed Warranty.


----------



## lynda&ScottSL (Nov 7, 2015)

I get mine done at Costco and they use a castrol synthetic. I have never used synthetic oil until now and the only reasons i do is because i live in Canada where the night time temps can drop to way past 20 below in the winter months...the synthetic oil will flow better during the cold engine starts. 

If you live in a more southern area, i would stick with dino oil since it will give you the same performance as the synthetic stuff.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been using Walmart's Supertech Full-synthetic 5W30 for about 8 years and just over 4 years in my 2006 Pathfinder. It's a good deal for synthetic as it currently costs $17.50 for a 5-qt. jug. The Pathy has 150,000 miles on it and I've been changing the oil at 7500 mile intervals since I got it at 84,000 miles and always use either a genuine Nissan or Purolator Pure One oil filter. Recently, I sent a sample out to Blackstone Labs to have it tested and see what kind of condition it was at 7500 miles. Here's the results if you're interested:


----------



## mchan1 (Jun 5, 2015)

I got my first oil change for my new 2014 Altima 2.5 SL.
The dealership included a 1 yr/10k oil service for free on new(er) purchases 

Unfortunately, it only provides 5W-30 partial synthetic for the free oil service and you'd have to pay more to upgrade to 0W-20 Full synthetic.

It's free so I'll use up that 2d free oil service later.
After that, going to 0W-20 full synthetic.


----------

